# If your water didn't break the first time, did it break for subsequent births?



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

My water didn't break when I birthed DS at 38w6d. My bag of waters was bulging for an hour, my MW suggested that if we ruptured the membranes the baby would be born in 10 mins, so I consented. As soon as they broke my water the baby decended and was born after 40 mins of pushing (not quite 10 minutes, but certainly fast enough!)

So I'm just curious...if your water did not break at the onset of labor the first time, did it break for your subsequent births?


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

My water has only broken prior to pushing phase in one birth, the one with extreme tetanic contractions.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My water broke during the pushing phase all 3 times. At least, that's what I assume happened, as I wasn't conscious of my water breaking during or before labor, and none of my kids were born in the caul.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

With all three of my kids, my water never broke until pushing. With #1, I let the mw break the bag when I was pushing, #2 came out so fast it never really broke until he was coming out, and #3 it was broken during pushing.


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

My water was broken for me with my first birth at 6cm.
With my 2nd it broke during transition.
With my 3rd it broke 12 hours before labour began.
I don't know what to expect this time!


----------



## lis0928 (Aug 11, 2005)

With #1, it broke 15 minutes after contractions started.
#2 was born in the caul.
#3 broke 4 weeks ago (at 28w5d gestation). I'm on complete bedrest for preterm PROM and have not yet had a single contraction.

In my case, at least, there's very clearly no pattern!


----------



## 47chromosomes (Aug 5, 2007)

#1 water broke during pushing.
#2 was broken for me at 9cm because we were trying to jimmy the baby into a better position.

I guess I really don't expect my water to break this time until pushing, either. But I don't know if there is any science to that assumption.


----------



## avasmom (Oct 15, 2003)

my water broke prior to pushing for all 3 of mine as well.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

#1 was PROM
#2 the bag of waters was bulging out - they broke it and she was born immediately
#3 they broke it during pushing


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

I had AROM with all three of mine; the first two both at 5 cm, the third when pushing just felt wrong to me with the bag intact. We'll see what happens this time








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

nope. with my uc water broke during pushing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

#1-AROM mid-labor
#2-AROM late-labor
#3- SROM about an hour before contractions
#4- SROM during transition

No expectations over here!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

#1. broke right before she was born- she had caul over her face/head, but was not entirely in it.

#2. born entirely in the caul, broke as he was born

-Angela


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Dd1: AROM during transition

Dd2: SROM 36 hours before labor began. Waited for labor to start on its own.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

My water broke toward the end of my first 2 births (about 8 minutes before #2 was in my arms). With my third, my water broke and birthing waves began 20 minutes later.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

My water broke 35 hours into my labour with DS1... he was born 12 hours later. It was spontaneous.

My water broke before labour started with #2.

Technically this time it also broke before labour started but it resealed and I'm still pregnant, waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

#1- AROM at 3cm to "move labor along"








#2, #3, #4- all born in the caul, MW had to CUT WITH SCISSORS the sacs b/c they were too thick to break w/ her hand

I'm a little curious as to what will happen w/ #5 in April.


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

#1 AROM at 7cm
#2 AROM at 9cm...poor ds had 3 scratches on his head from them breaking my water









we'll b erefusing AROM this time, so we'll see


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

1st- AROM
2nd - SROM to begin labour - she was born 16 hours later
3rd, 4th and 5th - SROM not long before baby was born (20 min maybe?)


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Baby 1 - nurse broke my water.
Baby 2 & 3 - broke during labour.
Baby 4 - my water broke before labour started


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

#1 AROM as I was pushing
#2 broke while pushing
#3 broke while pushing


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

With DS1 the OB broke my water to speed things along at 5cm (it had been a long labor).
With my 2nd my water broke on it's own at about 8 or 9 cm ... about 15-20 min before I pushed.
With my 3rd -induction- water was broken by OB around 8am ... DD born 2:30pm.


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

#1 water broke at 9.5cm
#2 water broke during transition, DD was born 1.5 hours later.
#3 water broke at the end of my labor again. was having semi-pushy ctx, water broke, DS2 was born 15 minutes later.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

#1 and #3 my water broke while pushing (I only push once or twice and babe is born).

#2 was born in the caul.


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

ds1: water was broken by MW to help with pain at 8 cms...it really did make contractions more bearable for me.

ds2: brokem by OB around 8 cms...just 'cause I wanted it, remembering my first.

dd: water broke while pushing.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Broke during pushing with both.


----------



## NH mom (Mar 6, 2008)

I let them break the bag with #1 at 7 cm. Labor stopped. I vowed never to do that again.









#2 and #3 broke during pushing.

#4 broke two weeks before dd and 6 hrs before labor really got going. (DH didn't believe me when I jumped out of bed and told him my water broke!)


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

#1 AROM to start labor
#2 SROM followed by an induction the next day
#3 water broke and baby came out in the same push at 42w5d!


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

nope. for all 3 it broke during pushing


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

DD1- water was broke when I was 9 1/2 centimeters by the doctor
DD2- Water broke by itself and she was born 5 minutes or so later without pushing.


----------

